# Waxstock suggestions



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm fairly new to detailing, though I have always kept my motors looking nice. 

I'm looking for suggestions as to what I could buy at my first Waxstock. I already have a DA6 and pads plus Meguairs compounds. I also have Swissvax best in show wx and their wooed wax.

Any suggestions for useful gear would be appreciated. My car is a Jaguar XF in Midnight Black.

LP


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lincs Poacher said:


> I'm fairly new to detailing, though I have always kept my motors looking nice.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions as to what I could buy at my first Waxstock. I already have a DA6 and pads plus Meguairs compounds. I also have Swissvax best in show wx and their wooed wax.
> 
> ...


Everything basically.
How are you for the basics - 
Shampoo, fallout remover, tar remover, clay mitts/bars, good wash mitts/pads, compounds (Scholl/Koch chemie etc) etc.
Have a budget and try and stick to it as there are some great deals.
Just don't tell the other half!

Richard


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

If you don't already have them, wheel woolies and some deep pile microfibre clothes and if the Jags got a leather interior, some Dr Leather liquid cleaner and dye block.

The only problem you will have is what NOT to buy...


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

fethead said:


> Everything basically.
> 
> Just don't tell the other half!
> 
> Richard


Thats my biggest fear, if I die before she does, she might sell everything for what I told her I had paid for it.


----------

